# Openning for overnight sword out of Galveston



## nextcast (Aug 11, 2006)

Trip leaves from Tiki Island at 1PM Wednesday, back to dock by dark on Thursday. "SpecialK" and I are confirmed and have some guys checking their schedules. I want 4 in total. WILL CONFIRM SPOTS BY NOON TUESDAY.

Yes, my "texting list' concept didn't work well. People are not as available as they think they are  

Please PM me if interested. You may overnight Thursday on Tiki if you want, we will be beat and I don't want people falling asleep driving home.

Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

im in Charlie


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe next time Charlie. Let me know if you plan on going out for some YFT I hear they're out there, but I'm not going to risk going out there in my boat. (too small for way offshore)


----------

